# WESTERN BASIN HOGS



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Too easy trolling near the reefs today. Two man limit including 3 fish Ohio's. Fast action. Purple and chrome Bandits high in the water







column 1.4 MPH.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Similar today except the wind blew us off of the lake with just 6. Same program.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Beauties! (The fish that is!)


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

The strong bite continued today. Purple / chrome and white bodybaits at 1.5 mph south of A can.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Basser, we fished it a good amount today. Got quality fish but never got into them heavy. Worked hard all day. Hope to try again tomorrow but weather looks rough. What leads are you running for “high” fish? We were 40-70 today.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

60 to 100 back. Great marks and easy catching. Trolled north and sourh.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

The fish catching does not stop. A 3 man limit south of A can. Purple and gold. Leads of 45 to 110.


----------



## Hoosier77 (Sep 22, 2014)

Basser57 said:


> View attachment 487348
> The fish catching does not stop. A 3 man limit south of A can. Purple and gold. Leads of 45 to 110.


We were out there Monday in the rain too. We wait for the jig bite to slow down before going out to play with the bigger girls. Ended our day wit 36 in the box. Great time on Lake Erie.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hoosier77: It was the same thing today, just different colors.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

More of the same as the 2 man and 3 man limits continued yesterday and today. South of A can. 1.5 mph, white body baits high in the water column.


----------

